# On our way to Spain - need some advise please.



## allycase (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi to you all!!

Myself, hubby and 7 year old daughter are currently living in Adelaide, Australia and loving it!!!! We moved over here in September for me to complete a year of studying. We would love to stay but find it too far away from home (UK) so we are thinking of moving to Spain (same climate, laid back life-style etc). We have started learning spanish and would like a little bit of advise as it is hard for us to just pop over to Spain and visit!!! We have been looking at Costa Blanca and in particular Javea area - what is it like? We have been in contact with Xavier International College and have a place reserved for our daughter starting September - what is it like? Most importantly - jobs. We hopefully would like to set up our own business eventually but will attempt to get work initially - how easy is it to find work (of any kind). My hubby is an ex-copper now trainee gyprock plasterer and I am just completing my studies in Business/Marketing. We are also both fully qualified Fitness Instructors/Personal Trainers. Would also like a short-term rent initially in this area if anybody knows of any. Sorry for long message - thank you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

allycase said:


> Hi to you all!!
> 
> Myself, hubby and 7 year old daughter are currently living in Adelaide, Australia and loving it!!!! We moved over here in September for me to complete a year of studying. We would love to stay but find it too far away from home (UK) so we are thinking of moving to Spain (same climate, laid back life-style etc). We have started learning spanish and would like a little bit of advise as it is hard for us to just pop over to Spain and visit!!! We have been looking at Costa Blanca and in particular Javea area - what is it like? We have been in contact with Xavier International College and have a place reserved for our daughter starting September - what is it like? Most importantly - jobs. We hopefully would like to set up our own business eventually but will attempt to get work initially - how easy is it to find work (of any kind). My hubby is an ex-copper now trainee gyprock plasterer and I am just completing my studies in Business/Marketing. We are also both fully qualified Fitness Instructors/Personal Trainers. Would also like a short-term rent initially in this area if anybody knows of any. Sorry for long message - thank you.


Hiya, and welcome to the forum

I dont live too far from Javea. This is a nice area the Northern Costa Blanca. Its got Blue Flag Beaches, beautiful countryside, National Parks & Valencia is a hort cheap train ride away for serious shopping. The biggest shopping Mal in Spain is near Valencia, and theres also a sealife centre.

Theres certainly a lot of Brits in Javea ..... used to be more French I believe. You have the Arenal which is the beach area with lots of shops and a promenade along the front, then its separated by a hotel and on the other side the coastline is more rugged & rocky, but with more bars and restaurants along the front. Behind is the old town of Javea and if you search long enough you'll find the narrow streets of the old town.

Its overlooked by Montgo (National Park). Nearby are Denia, which is a nice place for a night out, and you're 40 minutes or so from Benidorm where you have a few theme parks.

Work is the same anywhere in Spain I guess .... speaking the language will give you more of a chance, but the official average wage here is only €13k a year. So although the cost of living around here is roughly 30% cheaper than the UK, if you're earning in euros it may cancel itself out. I hear many stories of people who struggle to get work here.

If you become self employed then you will pay a "stamp" to the Dept Seguridad which will allow you health care under the Spanish system, and I think thats about €230 a month minimum ..... even if you don't turn over any business. If you don't contribute to the system then you don't have health cover here, so you need private. Private health care here is relatively cheap.


----------



## allycase (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you for the speedy reply - sounds like a great place. I am reading lots of literature on books on living and working in Spain but it is always better to here directly from somebody living there. How easy is it to buy an existing business? Do alot of expats attend fitness classes, gyms etc? Is fitness high on people's agenda? What kind of work can expats pick up and what is the pay like?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

allycase said:


> Thank you for the speedy reply - sounds like a great place. I am reading lots of literature on books on living and working in Spain but it is always better to here directly from somebody living there. How easy is it to buy an existing business? Do alot of expats attend fitness classes, gyms etc? Is fitness high on people's agenda? What kind of work can expats pick up and what is the pay like?


Actually there are often requests for location of Gym's but no one seems to knwo where they are. I only know of one, in Gandia, but I'm sure they are around.

For me its much more beneficial to go for a stiff walk on the beach rather than be in a gym 

Be very careful about buying an existing business. Theres a lot of black money around in Spain and its often difficult to ascertain the true value of a business.

If you speak the language then its a lot easier to get work, but as I said the average wage is quite low in Spain.

I have a whole list of job agencies should you need them nearer the time.


----------

